# "Bold" Tri -Tip



## Puff1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Man I wish this cut was cheaper!
This is the last Tip in the freezer. I put a little Polish grill mustard & some bold Wolfe Rub on. Grilled over lump & a few chunks of mesquite.
Took it off at 145, let it rest for 15 min. and there you have it!
Awesome! The bold rub gave the heat & sweet & seared very nicely.

Now I have none left in the freezer


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 6, 2006)

Puff, two for one equals $3.50 per pound. Not overly expensive! Looks great though.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff, two for one equals $3.50 per pound. Not overly expensive! Looks great though.


Still a little high but worth it


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 6, 2006)

HFD26 said:
			
		

> That looks great Puff. I just wish I could find one in Houston. If I could I would wet it down with worcestershire, go heavy with Texas BBQ Rub, smoke at 225 until I had an internal temp. of 165, then foil and bring it up to 195, take it out and let it rest for about an hour, then slice that bad boy. Until then I will keep looking.


I know your lookin' I wish I could help you out!
Never smoked one. I have to try that.
Ever tried Wolfe Rub?
Give it a shot


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 6, 2006)

Becky is extremely disturbed by the piece of broccoli that is out of place.  Also, what is suppose to be in the 5-O'Clock position on the plate?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Becky is extremely disturbed by the piece of broccoli that is out of place.  Also, what is suppose to be in the 5-O'Clock position on the plate?


Damn the broccoli :x 


The 5 o' clock position requires a knife & fork 
Actually just a fork


----------



## Unity (Sep 6, 2006)

Gee, that looks good! 

--John  8) 
(Another item for the list: Find and grill a tri-tip.   )


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 6, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good thing Gregie boy doesn't post pictures here! It looked great Puff!


----------



## Finney (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks really good Puff.  Really good.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good thing Gregie boy doesn't post pictures here! It looked great Puff![/quote:2u74ls09]
You noticed that too  

Thanks


----------



## Griff (Sep 6, 2006)

Great pics of a tasty lookin' piece of meat. I'd fill my freezer with $3.50/lb tri tips. How'd the Bold go with it?

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looks really good Puff.  Really good.


And thanks to you oh Finmaster [smilie=bowdown.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Great pics of a tasty lookin' piece of meat. I'd fill my freezer with $3.50/lb tri tips. How'd the Bold go with it?
> 
> Griff


I think the boy is on to something!

Did you get some yet?


----------



## Griff (Sep 6, 2006)

Not yet. I gotta get on that and also need to contact the Rev for some more of his sauce as well. I've been real busy getting ready for winter since Mrs. G is still on crutches.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Not yet. I gotta get on that and also need to contact the Rev for some more of his sauce as well. I've been real busy getting ready for winter since Mrs. G is still on crutches.
> 
> Griff


I just scored a bottle of Rev's sauce when I met the guy's down South!
Can't wait to try it  

Larry maybe you could hook a Griff brotha' up :?


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 6, 2006)

Good lookin' hunk of meat there.

By the way, if you're ever out this way...On Hayes Road just south of 23 Mile Road on the east side, there is a new Polish Market that has opened there.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks great but what is that "substance" between the meat and the veggies???  Food looks great but C'mon Puff, a little discipline here now. [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Good lookin' hunk of meat there.
> 
> By the way, if you're ever out this way...On Hayes Road just south of 23 Mile Road on the east side, there is a new Polish Market that has opened there.


Really   I've been going to the one on 15 mi. & John R.
Thanks Bruce!

I might have to change the oil in the old Ford & get directions for that trip


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Looks great but what is that "substance" between the meat and the veggies???  Food looks great but C'mon Puff, a little discipline here now. [smilie=a_doh.gif]


Polish grilling mustard.
Good stuff give it a try  

You sick.........


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 6, 2006)

Haven't eaten any real food all day and come to the board for a quick "after work" rundown and what do I get,  Big pics of great looking tri tip all in my face,

Thanks Puff.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks perfect Puff


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 7, 2006)

looks great puff...I'll take the wolfe rub over the txbbq rub


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> looks great puff...I'll take the wolfe rub over the txbbq rub


Me too


----------



## wittdog (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks great Puff.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 7, 2006)

HFD26 said:
			
		

> I guess I'll have to give Wolf Rub a try. I hate to mess with a winner. I have made the walk many times at cookoffs with Texas BBQ Rub. I'm open minded and willing to try new things and learn. Ya never know.



try it out and you'll be surprised....btw if you do try it, leave the woosty sauce behind


----------



## BigGQ (Sep 8, 2006)

Throw a monkey a hunk of that!!   [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 9, 2006)

That's about as good as it gets! That is not a bad price for tri-tip here, 2 fer is even better.


----------

